# Advice please, new here



## DC5Los (Dec 16, 2010)

Hey everyone I'm still kinda new to hedgehogs but I wanted to ask... Which is better to house a hedgie, a cage or tank? I have a 40 gal tank home that has plenty of space to move around and play, but a part of me is telling myself that a cage is much better. Are there pros n cons to either of them? Any advice would be great please


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Basically, a cage. Most tanks wouldn't allow for the amount of air flow you need and also would tend to get damp and stay damp.

And, yes, at that size tank, space would be an issue. You want 2sq feet for hedgie to move around in? I think? AFTER all the stuff is in place.

I'm sure others with more experience will drop in but IMHO, you're right - go with the cage!


----------



## Puffers315 (Apr 19, 2010)

Tanks
-------
PROs
- Escape proof for the most part. (Can't think of any other pros to them)

CONs
- No Ventilation / Air Flow.
- Hard to heat as CHEs tend to overheat tanks due to no ventilation.
- Hard to clean as a properly sized tank for a hedgie is usually very heavy to move.


Cages
-------
PROs
- Depending on design, most are easy to clean and easy access to hedgie.
- Excellent Ventilation so hedgie isn't smelling what s/he made.
- Light in weight and can be moved about easily.
- Generally easy to heat.

CONs
- In cold rooms heating can be an issue due to airflow, BUT can be fixed easily.


In the end tanks are usually not recommended mainly due to the air flow issue and general sizes. Steralite bins is another option, their sloped sides allow for better ventilation, plus owners add additional vent holes into the sides.


----------



## kelybely (Oct 19, 2010)

I recomend a C&C cage, theres lots of room, and great airflow. Its wonderful.


----------

